# Game 74: Heat @ Cavs (3/29/11 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, March 29, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't slip up. Please don't slip up.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who the **** is Alonzo Gee?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Local kid from Palm beach, Fl. Played with the Spurs, then was released and signed with the Wizards, only to be released again and signed with the Cavs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller is out tonight with a knee injury and Baron Davis will get his 1st start for the Cavs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mike Miller is out tonight with a knee injury and *Baron Davis will get his 1st start for the Cavs.*


So pathetic. He only shows up for the games that he knows people will watch. Typical loser player.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Who the **** is Alonzo Gee?


The guy that's gonna kill us tonight most likely.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I want LBJ to go all Manbearpig on the Cavs again. Crush their boos.

Mike Miller is really starting to piss me off. At least he essentially is replaced by more minutes for JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting that Lebron was back in the locker room for the national anthem and introduction.

He's back on the court now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibs trey!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Baron Davis. Adam said it best...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We r playing like poo poo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Meanbearpig and 1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is playing very reckless and out of control


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This game is going to get ugly


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Ryan Hollins trying to get in Wade's grill.

Facial coming your way Mr Hollins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Double T's on Wade and Hollins.

That better wake us up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh

nice pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bosh off the glass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another nice look, LBJ to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cavs bigs are hitting their J's right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They're 8/12 and outrebounding us.

Gotta get the boards and stops.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig And 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eric Reid thinks they are cheering the nice play and not that Hickson knocked Lebron to the ground :laugh:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

God, these announcers are so stupid.

They're cheering that he knocked LeBron down, idiots...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gee with 3 fouls already in the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-24 after 1

nice close to the quarter.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Finally, the Heat are not on the defensive end of a shot to end a quarter!


(it only took playing the worst team in the NBA for this to happen)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Manbearpig And 1!


Almost forgot about this :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is doing nothing out here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When Wade plays bad, he's really bad....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo has a weird sub pattern tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

yawn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There ya go Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They wont miss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a big ass pic, WC :laugh:

Cavs are playing their little hearts out tonight. Bless them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It had to be big, to understand how much they should fear :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ off the dribble. That may have just been his 2nd unassisted basket of the year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK, so we're letting THIS team shoot 60%, and outrebound us?

Where's the heart and hustle? No D tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess they wanna keep everyone fresh for tomorrow. That's the only way to explain these weird lineups we've seen so far tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing retarded.

If we lose this, so help me god...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is so embarassing.

In the game that could give us outright 2nd, we're turning up THIS.

Pathetic. Even Baron is revving the crowd up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is killing us tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cavs are outrebounding us 19 to 10.

Thats an effort stat. We dont give a **** right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Even the ****ing Cavs bench is better than ours. What the hell.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So this isn't going well. I'll save the worrying until the 4th quarter though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Give any team in the NBA a sniff and you're in trouble.

We cant expect just to rock up and come back from 15 down that easy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 nice passes in a row by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 8-0 run by the HEat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Baron Davis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course he makes that ****

53-42 at the half

Nice end to the quarter though. Heat gotta continue that play int he 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh has 0 rebounds. Count em, Z-E-R-O.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys are expecting me to bash Bosh, so I won't. Gotta keep em guessing.

And **** you Baron Davis. Check-stealing fatass. Cinderella for one night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh has had several great games in a row, why single him out on a night when everyone except Lebron has been terrible? 

edit: actually Wade is doing alright, but the Cavs in general are just not missing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Because after the past 2 weeks, im now holding him to a higher standard. He's getting owned by Hickson, he's not finishing inside and he isnt rebounding.

He's playing like soft Bosh, not good Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see wwe fixed that rebounding issue at the half.

FML


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damp sucking it up tonight. Where's Jamaal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby again! 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333 again!

He's been amazing from 3 since joining the Heat


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

bibby u the man dawg


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Bibby isn't a good shooter he's a GREAT shooter. Mario you lost your starting job again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Attack!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aaaand back to 10.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So bad. Just so bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody notice that all of our losses look exactly like this game? The other team plays with energy, Wade can't shoot, Bosh can't rebound, and nobody outside of Wade and LeBron can do anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Bosh cant get anything going tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So frustrating.

Kinda wish I wasnt watching this. Im embarassed by what im witnessing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ok this is getting annoying now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everyone playing like theyre hungover and dont give a ****.

We deserve a 3rd seed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-0 Cavs run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 19.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Embarrassing, Chris...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cant win when they are shooting like this to compound the already existing problems


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Outrebounded by 12.

Shooting 40% to their 57%.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im seething.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Total fluke game, we can't hit free throws and layups and they are shooting 70% from three and 59% overall


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibbys the only dude doing anything


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19-0 run by the Cavs. Unreal

Finally Bibby gives the Heat 3 pts


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally goes up strong and finishes like a ****ing grown ass man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fluke game or not, this was a hugely important game in the standings. It was a total gimmee. And we ****ed it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh finally goes up strong and finishes like a ****ing grown ass man.


Booby wasn't in the game to block him again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ cant hit **** tonight.

JJ, Mike and Eddie are killing us with their inconsistency on wide open 3's


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Has James Jones made a single three pointer in a hostile environment? Just one?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wde 333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333 again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pathetic that I trust Wade shooting threes more than our "specialists."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zone D is working


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron draws his 2nd charge


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

here we come mother****ers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4pt possession for Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Postmanbearpig!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a quick comeback.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Foul on that 3!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

wait, what?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, that was 100% NOT a travel. His right pivot foot never left the floor. What a joke.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw come on why can't we get one of those


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****! Another 3 at the end of the quarter for the Cavs

75-67 after 3

Great close to the quarter though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a ****ty sequence. The refs make bad call after bad call after bad call and then they hit a lucky shot. Just our luck I guess.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are they not reviewing Lebron's buzzer beater?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew they were gonna hit a 3 buzzer beater too BTW. It's just so typical.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I knew that clock went fast on that Lebron 3. Dont know how they can change that though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Refs got the stop watch out. That Lebron 3 might just count..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They better stopwatch it and not replay it. That would be unacceptable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now the refs are asking the Heat announcers if they had a side angle view.

Heat crew didnt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The 3 is gonna count. Wow.

big break for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibbyyyy!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Now the refs are asking the Heat announcers if they had a side angle view.
> 
> Heat crew didnt.


I'm sure Sun Sports and their mickey mouse crew had some sort of retarded floor angle to provide though


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh comeone, guard Sessions


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Parker isnt missing from 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

wtf is this anthony parker ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Parkers is shooting out his ass tonight. Ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333

Bosh cant hold on to **** tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

bibbbyby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If only we had JJ or Mike or Eddie shooting like Bibby is as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Botched fastbreak but we should get possession on this jumpball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Bosh nutted up we'd have the lead by now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now the refs changed a Parker 3 to a 2. Cavs fans are gonna wanna kill these guys even though they were both good calls


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bibby must be enjoying these open looks, guy has time to eat a sandwich before shooting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OH my god, Bosh. Thank god he recovered.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeez Bosh nearly lost that one too!

Good layin tho


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol what the **** is going on with Bosh and holding on to the ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant we stop Sessions attacking the hoop?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333 again!

7th 3 of the night


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Bibby. Player of the Mother****ing Game!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horrible offense there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Definitely one of our worst games of the year on both ends.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The offense has been horse**** all game. Lucky Bibby is hitting his threes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugh, Chris...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How are guys like Harangody and Hollins beating us?

We got the game tied. Close these mother****ers out. WTF.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup, Bosh has been horse**** too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 1st it looks like a charge on Parker, then a clean block on him and instead it becomes a 3pt play.

7-0 run by the Cavs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Yup, Bosh has been horse**** too


What, now you say it's okay to bash him? He has been horse**** all game. He's a soft loser.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ you dickweed


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was quite the brick JJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ misses a wide open 3...`

Then Wade throws up a horrible shot...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> What, now you say it's okay to bash him? He has been horse**** all game. He's a soft loser.


I'm lenient when it comes to players having bad halves and such. He's definitely been soft Bosh tonight though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ is 1-6 and 0-5 from downtown tonight.

Extremely dissapointing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is like the Bulls game all over again for Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So bad Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Incredible/.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And AP seals it.

Game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

come on Chris, you soft ****

And thats the dagger.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh.

My.

God.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Anthony "JR Smith" Parker


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe we laid an egg in the game that would give us outright 2nd.

****ing terrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just when you think this team has figured it out, they put on a display like this where you wonder if itll ever really click.

**** today.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hey adam and heated.... how is it that for karma?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Just when you think this team has figured it out, they put on a display like this where you wonder if itll ever really click.
> 
> **** today.


Bosh and James Jones and others consistently play bad in hostile environments. They're cowards. No Haslem, no championship.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol at that possession, they just forgot how to play basketball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well say goodbye to the 1 seed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got what we ****ing deserved


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chris Webber is so happy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

No way we're beating Boston in the playoffs. I'd almost rather have Boozer at this point than Bosh. If Haslem rumors weren't coming I would have no hope whatsoever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 102-90

Worst loss of the season. Obviously.

Bibby was great tonight.

Bosh was awful. Just absolutely awful.

btw, did we go away from the zone after we made the run or did I just overlook the D we were playing?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

as disgusting as that was, doesnt feel like our worse loss of the season to me. why interview hollins dumb ass though? douche.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I know everyone is going to be upset but seriously now, **** happens. The Lakers somehow lost to this team after beating them by 50+ in a previous game. Celtics also lost to them too. We've been playing pretty well so one stupid game isn't a big deal. If they repeat against Washington though...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat lose 102-90
> 
> Worst loss of the season. Obviously.
> 
> ...


We've gone away from the zone all season. It was a staple of our defense last year and it has been completely absent.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's a bit disturbing how we respond to real pressure


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> as disgusting as that was, doesnt feel like our worse loss of the season to me. why interview hollins dumb ass though? douche.


Definitely doesnt feel close to as bad as the Blazers loss, but to me its the worst loss when you combine the playoff positioning factor and even taking out Lebron's return, the Cavs have the worst record in the league and they put up runs of 19-0 and 12-0 against us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> It's a bit disturbing how we respond to real pressure


I do agree with this, they totally went into panic mode and went back to their freelancing ways from earlier in the year. Spo needs to do a better job of calming them down.


----------



## La_Verite (Mar 28, 2011)

Its a big deal for my bulls! Standings stay the same. Peeeace


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> It's a bit disturbing how Bosh responds to real pressure



fixed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if we're going to hear why Lebron didn't come out for intros. Seems odd.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now I don't feel as bad that the Lakers lost to the Cavs, too.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

La_Verite said:


> Its a big deal for my bulls! Standings stay the same. Peeeace


:aznzen:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The worst part is that Bosh seems to be getting worse as the season continues. Physically too. Anybody else think he's looking even thinner? Probably all depressed and introverted and not eating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was very good the past 2 weeks. Because of that, I wont be as hard on him as I was 3 weeks ago, but the ****er better come out ready to go tomorrow.

He hasnt been talked about yet, but JJ was just as bad tonight. Missed all his 3pt attempts, most of them being very wide open.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The thing you can say in favor of Bosh tonight vs. some of his other awful games is that all his misses were in the paint. I can live with that, over him just missing jumpers. He was off all night, just in terms of walking...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I woke up last night drenched in sweat and screaming in fear after a nightmare that we lost to the Cabs....

OMFG! IT ACTUALLY HAPPENED!


----------

